# Miss Beatrice, the church organist



## Devo1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Miss Beatrice, the church organist, was in her eighties and had never been married. She was admired for sweetness and kindness to all. One afternoon the pastor went to check on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. As he sat facing her old pump organ, the young minister noticed a cut-glass bowl sitting on top of it. The bowl was filled with water. In the water floated, of all things, a condom! When she returned with tea and scones, they began to chat. The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and he could no longer resist. "Miss Beatrice", he said, "I wonder if you would tell me about this?" pointing to the bowl. "Oh, yes" she replied, "isn't it wonderful? I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little package on the ground. The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu all winter!" The pastor fainted.
Monday Humor


----------



## kruizer (Apr 29, 2019)

Stolen and recycled.


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 29, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Stolen and recycled.



And what does that mean?


----------



## kruizer (Apr 29, 2019)

I have taken it for reuse in another place.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 29, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2019)

Like it 

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 29, 2019)

What, no reference to the "pump organ" in the punch line??

It's a setup line just waiting to be paid off. Missed opportunity.

Call in the re-writers!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2019)

Ha!!!  Two great jokes in one post.
Gary


----------

